# WOOHOO,,, my tank finally cycled !!!!!!



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I have 0 Nitrates ,0 Nitrites , 0 Ammonia ,, 55 gallon tank with 5 guppies 
,, so I have a question how many fish can I put in my tank and how many should I put in at a time ,, I was thinking 5 at a time wait a couple of weeks make sure all my levels are ok and then more ???? 
any advice would be appreciated . Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

that sounds like a good idea. 3-5 fish at a time if your doing community fish. Just be sure to keep an eye on your params while waiting between additions.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, just go slow and watch compatibility.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks so much ,,everyone ,,,!!!!!! 
im so excited,, gonna go fish shopping tomorrow ,, im thinking some albino catfish to start .....


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

sorry manafel ,, yes im doing community fish ,,,so how many fish altogether do you think can I put in my 55 gallon tank ?? 
im just thinking of putting some more guppies maybe some neon tetras,, mollies,,, maybe,,, not sure yet,, depending on how many fish my tank can handle 
I have 
2 filters a whisper 60 and an aquaclear 70,,,
I been doing some reading but there is so many conflicting answers out there its crazy ,, lol ,,


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Research your fish compatibility. Don't take your LFS advice, they will say anything to sell a fish. Another tip, I learned the hard way, not only check on compatibility but check out how large they will be as an adults, I ended up with fish outgrew my tank. But you might already know this.


----------



## yekoms (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Starrysparkle,
I'm right with you. Our 45 gal planted community tank just finished the cycle also. I'll be watching this thread. We're going to start with Neon Tetras. We would rather have more little fish instead of fewer bigger fish.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, make sure you only get fish that will be ok at full size. This is a bad mistake that petstores and fish stores don't tell you about. With what you are asking about, you should be fine. I am guessing you are talking about the cory catfish as well correct?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Neon Tetras always remind me of my first fish tank many moons ago. I always thought they were beautiful along with Angel fish. I would buy seven neon's at a time and couldn't figure out why they would slowly disappear. I would search the tank and wonder where the "bodies" were. LOL. I went to a new pet store and the guy laughed and informed me that neon's were Angels natural food. That explains why they grew so quickly, they were munching on live food! Live and learn!


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

lol,, that's a funny story snowghost 45 ,, I just put 5 neon tetras in my tank along with my 5 guppies and a couple algae eaters ,,, ,, im crossing my fingers and hope they will be fine ,,, the temptation to get more was definitely there,,, there are so many beautiful fish out there ,, wanted to get a couple of each ,, lol ,but gotta take it slow ,, gonna wait a couple weeks before I get some more


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Keep an eye on the algae eaters as they grow if they are CAE(chinese algae eaters).
Here's some info on them.They notoriously suck the slime coat off other fish as one the main problems with them.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrinocheilus


----------



## dawgthis (Aug 8, 2013)

Good for you WOO HOO!...my tank is in the first 5 days of cycling and the white cloud minnows I stick in there keep magically disappearing. No carcass, no floaters, no nothing. 

I only have a 16 gallon bowfront but run a Luval 405...I think my minnows are getting sucked into the Fluval Death Star....

Any advice on other more "stout" starter fish for a setup like this?

I gotta start using the Force or all my starter fish are gonna end up going to the darkside. We can't have that now, can we?

Thanks all for any suggestions. Consider them all, I will 

Aquari-On my friends,

P


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dawgthis;do you have a cover on tank?Fish will jump out especially with bad water.Not saying your water is bad but when cycling the nutrients climb sometimes to lethal levels.On that note if you are without any fish at the moment you could probly cycle your tank using ammonia and the "fishless sticky" in the freshwater forums.It will definately be safer for fish.Possibly look into a sponge to cover the intake of your fluval deathstar if you really think it is sucking up your fish.If it is sucking up your fish and you haven't removed them from filter they will produce ammonia as they deteriorate.
Do you have a test kit,they really are needed to cycle with fish in the tank?
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html


----------



## dawgthis (Aug 8, 2013)

Great advice. Got a test kit and have been 20% water changes since. I mix in the acid buffer to lower ph with the replacement water b4 adding it to the tank. It is working slowly but surely. Added 2 leopard and 4 zebra danios in too. 1 white cloud is swimming his tail off to keep up and he is a survivor! Im a shade heavy on ph still but the process is working so far.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

dawgthis said:


> Great advice. Got a test kit and have been 20% water changes since. I mix in the acid buffer to lower ph with the replacement water b4 adding it to the tank. It is working slowly but surely. Added 2 leopard and 4 zebra danios in too. 1 white cloud is swimming his tail off to keep up and he is a survivor! Im a shade heavy on ph still but the process is working so far.


PH buffers are going to cause trouble in the long run.What is your pH unbuffed.Most fish will acclimate to almost anything.
If your water really needs to lower ph(which I doubt) use RO water to mix with your tap(to get right ph) is much safer.
Most buffers are loaded with phosphates(GREAT FOR GROWING ALGAE).


----------



## dawgthis (Aug 8, 2013)

Im going with a semi blackwater tank. The tannins from my bog log along with some native fauna...canadian maple leaves...iris flower starts and nw mint plant from my yard...both with roots carefully harvested...kit i bought to measure ph has worked beUtifully. 20% H2O changes with acid buffer mixed in to new water to ensure proper levels seems to be the key. I know it is iffy to add non-marine plants but it looks great and both water and fish are happy happy happy. Thanks all for this thread! Now Back to real yard tasks. Have a restful and blessed day folks. Catch ya on the flip side y'all!


----------



## dawgthis (Aug 8, 2013)

Tap water has ph of 8.3...yikes! Not good. Im almost one week in to setup so we shall see. With the risk ive taken adding plants from my yard this could be epically cool or a gong show...either way im cool with the science project...should be a fun yet possibly frustrating ride!?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dawgthis said:


> Tap water has ph of 8.3...yikes! Not good. Im almost one week in to setup so we shall see. With the risk ive taken adding plants from my yard this could be epically cool or a gong show...either way im cool with the science project...should be a fun yet possibly frustrating ride!?


I won't spend too much time on this since you didn't start this thread....With a ph this high, it is likely that your water has a pretty high kh and gh. With a high kh, the acid buffer you are adding is likely a short lived affect and your water is bouncing up and down for ph.

I think you need to take a step back and really see if you need a substantially lower ph or not. If you do and the only way you are going to address it is by adding chemicals, then you need to pick a new fish. The ones you have will not likely live very long with what they are going through, but that is just a guess.


----------



## dawgthis (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm gonna spring for a full test kit and see what all is happening. We have a really quality LFS store in Bellingham so I will make another trip today and see what they say. Thanks for all the pointers and suggestions. Much appreciated.


----------

